# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in Benen II

## Theodebeuker

Beste Mensen,

Sinds 2 Jaar (vanaf m'n 30ste) heb ik elke dag last van pijn in mijn benen (andere pijn dan Thread 'Pijn in Benen').

Bij mij is het een koude brandiger gevoel in de achterzijde van beide bovenbenen. Het is daadwerkelijk ook koud daar vanaf de onderrug tot de knieholtes. Het houdt eigenlijk pas op als ik het bed inkruip. Verder heb ik dus nergens last van.

Bij het opstaan 's morgens is de pijn er niet, totdat ik in de autostap.
Vaste prik; daar begint de dag. Zodra ik loop of sta is de pijn wel nagenoeg direct weg. Maar ik hoef maar 5 minuten weer te zitten of het is weer zover.

Zitten wordt steeds lastiger en daar ik zittend werk heb gaat dit me steeds meer dwarszitten. Ik neem dan ook de vreemdste posities aan op m'n werk.

Ik ben bij de Chiropractor geweest; afgezien dat ik me daar best fit van voelde; had dat geen baat wat de pijn betreft.
Een rugonderzoek gehad in het Maasland ziekenhuis; daat kwam uit dat een tussenwervelschijf ietwat dun was. Of dat de reden was van de pijn is niet duidelijk. 

Heeft iemand dit ook???? ik heb internet helemaal doorgespit maar kan niks vinden.


Vriendelijke Groeten Theo.

----------


## Theodebeuker

Niemand !?!?

----------


## Francesco

Noum je beschrijft ook goed een probleem wat niet vaak voorkomt. Het meest denk ik toch aan de zenuw die loopt vanuit de 'paardenstaaart' tot in het gebied wat je beschrijft, aan de achterkant van je bovenbenen. Wat mij opvalt is, het verschil tussen warmte en koude en wat je aangeeft dat het steeds tijdens het zitten is. Dat geeft nog sterker het vermoeden dat het met het zenuwverloop te maken heeft. Misschien toch ee keer door een neuroloog laten kijken. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Theodebeuker

He dank je wel!

De neuroloog heb ik nog niet gehad.
Ik kom wel zo nu en dan bij een dokter, maar tot nu toe wordt ik bijna rechtstreeks weer naar huis gestuurd.

Ik ga eens proberen of ik daarmee een afspraak kan maken.

----------


## mmh

Hallo Theo,

Ik heb je bericht gelezen na ook wat zoeken op internet over een klacht die erg veel op die van jouw lijkt! Ik heb al eerder gezocht, maar nooit iets gevonden of gehoord van iemand die het ook heeft.
Ik heb nu al meer dan 3 jaar last van zere benen bij het zitten. Als ik sta, lig of loop is er (bijna) nooit wat aan de hand maar als ik ga zitten begint de pijn langzaam op te komen. soms na 5 minuten al, soms ook pas na een uur.
Ik voel de pijn op verschillende plekken in mijn beide benen, soms in de onderbenen (bij de kuiten) soms in mijn bovenbenen. De pijn is moeilijk te beschrijven, eerst vergeleek ik het met 'slaap' in de benen, maar dat doet geen pijn en dit wel. Dit steekt er soms doorheen.

Ik ben hiervoor meerdere malen bij de huisarts geweest. Deze man heeft mijn benen nog nooit bekeken, maar laat wel duidelijk merken dat hij het maar 'gezeur' vind. (en dat voor iemand die er bijna nooit komt!) Ik ben meerdere malen bij een fysiotherapeut geweest die het probleem vanuit de rug probeerd aan te pakken. Ik heb nu wel het idee dat ik het zitten langer voloudt maar het zit nog lang niet goed. 

Op doorverwijzing van de fysiotherapeur mocht ik eindelijk een keer naar de neuroloog. Deze man heef techter even een beetje aan mn benen gevoeld, geprikt en gekeken maar kwam tot de conclusie dat hij dit niet kende. 
Hierop ben ik naar een andere neurologe geweest, dit kon omdat mijn moeder in het ziekenhuis werkte. Zij heeft me een MRI scan laten doen, een zenuwtest en een prik o te testen op lyme. Lyme heb ik gelukkig niet, en ook geen hernia volgens de scan. Bij het zenuwonderzoek vertelde ze me wel dat de zenuw naar mijn rug toe (vanuit de benen) wel wat langzamer liep. Ik dacht dat ze eindelijk iets gevonden had maar tijdens de uitslag zei ze dat er niets aan de hand was .. erg vreemd! Ik heb haar nog gevraagd de testen ook eens zittend te doen, aangezien ik liggend ook nergens last van heb maar dit vond ze onzin.. .. .. ..  :EEK!:  

Een collega van mijn moeder heeft nog een keer mijn bloedbanen onderzocht, zowel zittend als liggend. Hieruit bleek dat zodra ik ga zitten dat de bloeddruk in mijn benen dan veel hoger (of lager? nee dacht hoger) word. Volgens de bloedvaatspecialist was dit heel vreemd, maar hij wist niet wat het was (heb deze man nooit gesproken) Toen ik dit aan de neurologe voorlegde zei ze dat het heel normaal was dat je bloeddruk hoger word als je gaat zitten. Er apart dat een bloedvaatspecialist dit niet weet.. ..??!! Of lult ze? :Confused:  
Nou de conclusie van deze neurologe was dat het wel tussen mijn oren zou zitten. Verder heb ik nergens last van geen hoofdpijn, of andere kwaaltjes, nee alleen zere benen als ik ga zitten.. jaja tussen de oren..!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Nou, ik heb dus nog steeds geen idee wat het is en waar het vandaan komt. Nu ik al weer een tijdje zit te typen voel ik mn benen al weer tintelen.  :Frown:  

Als iemand weet waar dit vandaan kan komen..? Of als u al ergens achter bent? Laat het me dan weten.

Theo, ik hoop dat je er snel achter komt wat het is en dat je er snel vanaf bent. Ik hoor het wel!

Groetjes M. :Wink: 

ps- ik heb geen last van warme of koude tintelingen. Wel heb ik soms het gevoel dat er iemand even kort met een aansteker voor de lol achter je been staat. Maar ik weet niet of dat er mee te maken heeft.

----------


## Theodebeuker

Ik heb ook veel moeite om 't te omschrijven. Echt pijn is het niet. Het is een gevoel als of je lichaam zegt: nu niet meer zitten maar opstaan.
Moeilijk als je voor je werk achter de pc zit.

Hoe zit 't bij jou trouwens; bij mij is het gedeelte bovenbeen ook aanzienlijk kouder (fysiek, geen gevoel) dan de rest van m'n benen. En alles, pijn & kou, ook heel mooi symmetrisch.

Het is inderdaad mooi hoe veel 'doktoren' reageren.
Ik verbaas me daarover; ik zat bij een jongere huisarts en die knul zei doodleuk dat ie 't niet wist.
Nu vindt ik dat op zich heel eerlijk; als je daarna de boeken induikt of een collega raadpleegt.
Maar nee hoor; de consult was al binnen en het mocht allemaal absoluut niet langer duren.

----------


## mmh

Bij mij is het (helaas) wel pijn. Aan het begin geloof ik niet echt (heb even terug gerekend en ik heb t nu ong 3,5 jaar) Het is niet precies symetrisch bij mij, de ene keer heb ik meer last van mijn linker been, de andere keer meer van de rechter. Aan het begin had ik meer het gevoel dat het in de bovenbenen zat, en nu heb ik vaker meer pijn in de onderbenen. Het loopt nu ook door naar mijn enkels - voeten. 
Van kou heb ik geen last nee, vreemd! Wel eens van rustelose benen gehoord? Ja ik heb niet t gevoel dat t er echt op slaat, maar ik heb er wel eens wat over gehoord.
Vervelend dat je werk achter de computer hebt, dat lijkt me echt niet fijn! Heb je een goeie stoel? Ik kan het vaak op de ene stoel langer volhouden dan op de andere. Ik zit nog op school dus vind het alleen vervelend als ik langer colleges heb. Gelukkig heb ik een baan waarbij ik alleen maar loop dus dat scheelt! 

Dokters kunnen inderdaad erg vreemd reageren, als je het niet weet dat vind ik niet zo erg, maar ga er dan wel achteraan om uit te zoeken wat het is! Zij hebben de contacten, de boeken enz! En helemaal dat ze dan soms doen alsof je je aanstelt, daar hou ik echt niet van. Dokters horen hun patienten serieus te nemen! 

Ben je nu nog 'in behandeling'? Of word er iets onderzocht? Ik op het moment niet meer, de fysiotherapeut heef tmn rug nu zo los mogelijk gemaakt en ik kan het zitten vrij lang volhouden nu. (1uur 1,5 uur)

----------


## Theodebeuker

Dank! 

Dit lijkt wel heel erg op wat ik heb; zij het dat ik dit niet in de kuiten maar bovenbenen heb, en niet tijdens slaap maar tijdens zitten.

Maar inderdaad ben ik eigenlijk continue aan het bewegen om het gevoel te proberen te verminderen. 

Ik kan niet zeggen of het ook voor jouw van toepassing is; maar hier een link:
http://www.stichting-restless-legs.org/

Ik ga hiermee eens naar de dokter.

Bedankt !

----------


## Happy Peter

Gezocht: 100 personen tot 80 jaar, die mee willen doen aan een dubbel blind onderzoek aangaande klachten van het bloedcirculatie systeem in (onder)benen en voeten (restless legs). Er zijn geen kosten voor u aan verbonden.
Voor meer informatie klik op de volgende link:

http://www.biohealthchip.com/images/...irculation.doc

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Theo,
Bij mij begonnen de pijnen in de spieren van mijn rug. Ik werd er zelfs 's nachts wakker van. Osteopatie hielp niet. Uiteindelijk had ik in mijn bovenbenen spierpijn, dusdanig dat het zelfs zeer deed als ik stil op bed lag. 
Ook had ik al maandenlang last van hoofdpijn. Toen ik door iemand geattendeerd werd op Aloe Vera drinkgel en mineralen tabletten was ik na 1 dag inname hiervan al van alle pijnen af!!! Ik bestel alles nu rechtstreeks bij de fabriek (met flinke korting). Als je meer wilt weten bel of mail me maar.
Groetjes,

Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## eddybr

Goede dag lieve mensen 
ik lees dit forum nu pas 
maar ik heb zoals hier omschreven ook zeer veel last van mijn benen
dit begint zodra ik maar 4 min zit al kom ik net uit bed ben en ga zitten voor een kop koffie 
na 20 min op de scooter naar mijn werk en ik zittend werk moet doen gaat het gevoel van ijskoude benen en de pijn die ik er bij heb niet meer weg 
als ik een tijd loop zakt het wel maar zodra je gaat zitten is het weer weer
in de avond achter de computer is niet echt fijn meer 
pas als ik een poos op bed lig en slaap zakt het maar goed dan de volgende dag even zitten en daar is het weer 
al een onderzoek gehad door een neurolooge die vond het vreemd en kon niets vinden 
wel heb ik een wat aan de lage kant zijnde b12 vitamine in mijn bloed foliumzuur ook wat laag 
heb daar nu 4 injecties voor gehad maar beteren doet het niet 

groetjes Eddy

----------


## mama_sunny

Hallo Theo, mmh en Eddy,

ik ken mensen met (soort) gelijke klachten... vreselijk als je zoveel last en zelfs pijn kan ondervinden als je alleen zit! 
waarschijnlijk heeft het te maken met de zuurstof toevoer, je zenuwstelsel en je (bloed) vaten systeem.. 
Dus is het noodzakelijk om alles weer goed te laten functioneren. Reinig je lichaam, maak je bloedcellen schoon en gezond, maar vooral maak je vaten schoon zodat de zuurstoftoevoer weer goed geregeld wordt! Ja en hoe doe je dat???

Ik ken een product wat een uitkomst en oplossing kan bieden! het heeft al vele mensen erg goed geholpen!!
Als je hier meer informatie over wilt en je gezondheid je waard is kun je een mailtje sturen naar [email protected]

Succes en sterkte!

groetjes Sonja

----------


## altijdzomer

Small fiber neuropatie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na een aantal onderzoeken in Den Haag en Groningen (UMCG) is bij mij Small fiber neuropatie en poly neuropatie geconstateerd. Daarvoor had ik al Restless legs. Zijn er mensen ook met deze klachten en welke medicijnen worden er dan genomen? Ik gebruik 2 x 4 Gabapentine (à300mg) 2 x 2 Tramadol en 1 Rivotril. Dit is voor mij niet afdoende en heb nog regelmatig pijnen, dove voeten en vingers. Ook heb ik soms het gevoel of ik "gek" word.

----------


## Theodebeuker

Effe een update  :Wink: 

We zijn inmiddels 4 jaar ouder geworden.
De pijn is er op dit moment nog steeds. Morgen werken...zucht...zittend werken.

Maar weer dat de huisarts (dit keer een AIO (Assistent in Opleiding)). Het schijnt dat huisartsen met ervaring erg zeldzaam aan het worden zijn. Alweer een arrogant ventje.
Het lijkt wel of deze mensen de opdracht hebben om iedereen terug naar huis te sturen!?

Na enigzins doorgezeurd te hebben, kreeg ik een verwijzing naar de neuroloog.
Inmiddels wel een MRI scan gehad, geinitieerd vanuit deze neuroloog. 
Helaas ( & Gelukkig) niets gevonden. Helaas omdat ik nu nog steeds niks weet.

----------


## Sefi

Dus als je zit dan krijg je zeg maar de koude kriebels en moet je bewegen? Is daar nog niets in veranderd?
Heb je weleens van triggerpoint therapie gehoord? Triggerpoints zijn spierknoopjes die dergelijke klachten kunnen veroorzaken. Meestal is er dan niks terug te vinden op scans.
En heb je weleens voedingssupplementen geprobeerd? Zo ja, welke?

----------


## Theodebeuker

Niks veranderd. Het zijn geen koude kriebels.
Het is gewoon echt koud daar, en lichtelijk pijnlijk. Net alsof je een 12-urige busreis hebt gehad, en volledig doorgezeten bent. De triggerpoint therapie ken ik niet, en voedingssupplementen gebruik ik ook niet. Die heb je bij nooit nodig, mits je enigzins normaal eet.

----------


## Ronald68

Theo,

Kan het zijn dat het iets met de bloedsomloop te maken heeft omdat het koud wordt? Gaat het ook tintelen?
Wel vervelend dat na 4 jaar de oorzaak nog niet boven water is.
Al zoekend op het net ben ik nog iets tegen gekomen, Dunne vezelneuropathie, dan zou het dus in de zenuwen zitten. Lees het maar eens.

----------


## Sefi

Mijn vraag over de voedingssupplementen ging eigenlijk meer richting een supplement die je doorbloeding verbeterd. Er zijn namelijk verschillende kruiden (in pilvorm) die je kunt nemen om de doorbloeding te verbeteren, zoals Butcher's Broom, Horse Chestnust, Rutine, Ginkgo Biloba en er zijn ook nog sterkere kruidenpillen.
Op zich kan het geen kwaad om bovengenoemde te proberen. Horse Chestnust is bijvoorbeeld een paardekastanje en ik neem aan dat je die niet dagelijks eet, dus wie weet doet dit wat voor je...

Mijn man heeft ook dergelijke klachten gehad. Heeft ook een kantoorbaan, dus veel zitten en slechte doorbloeding. Hij is wel opgeknapt van triggerpoint therapie. Als je spieren verkrampen door het vele zitten dan kunnen ze vervelende sensaties geven. Iets dergelijks gaat niet uit zichzelf weg, maar kan wel minder worden als je niet meer steeds datgene doet wat de pijn/kriebels, of wat dan ook, in je benen geeft. Als je de triggerpoints aanpakt (je kunt het zelf leren van een triggerpoint therapeut) dan zouden je klachten moeten verminderen en misschien helemaal overgaan.
Meer info en eventuele behandelaars kun je vinden op http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## danjai

Deze klachten komen precies overeen met de mijne

Tijdens zitten opkomende pijn in achterkant van mijn linker bovenbeen, knie en kuit, ik ben bij de huisarts geweest en hij heeft me doorgestuurd voor een MRI scan (hij vermoed een meniscus probleem ???)
Het voelt aan dat als ik zit er iets bekneld komt te zitten, als ik ga staan of ga lopen verminderd de pijn ?

Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden.

----------

